# What is giving me constipation bactrim or prednisone ???



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Besides all the other side effects, I have been having horrible constipation, cannot go, no matter. I am taking Bactrim (sulfa antibiotic) and Prednisone (steroid), for a leg infection. I have Ibs and Gerd, pls help....I have colace a stool softner, can I take that ?I also drink lots of water as well....HELP>>>>


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure if either of those is big on the constipation causing end of things.I would think the stool softener would be fine.K.


----------

